# Comeback der Onkelz



## CoteFan (4 Feb. 2014)

Was sagt ihr zum Comeback der Böhsen onkelz


----------



## Storm_Animal (4 Feb. 2014)

Das beste in 2014, werde auf jeden Fall zum Konzert fahren !!


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Feb. 2014)

Obwohl ich seit über zwanzig Jahren großer Fan bin, find ich es einfach nur lachhaft. Am Lausitzring noch groß getönt, dass es kein Comeback gibt und dann sowas. In meinen Augen geht es da einzig und allein um Geld und nicht um die Fans oder Musik kopf99

Der Herr Russell brauch wohl Geld für Drogen und Schadenersatz :angry:


----------



## weazel32 (4 Feb. 2014)

jeder hat en neuanfang verdient....egal obs ums geld geht oder sonstiges...

Onkelz forever


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Feb. 2014)

Peinlich, lächerlich, usw...

Brauchen wohl alle wieder Geld, war ja abzusehen, dass es irgendwann so kommt.


----------



## Sidewinder (4 Feb. 2014)

CoteFan schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zum Comeback der Böhsen onkelz


----------



## herzkasper (5 Feb. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Obwohl ich seit über zwanzig Jahren großer Fan bin, find ich es einfach nur lachhaft. Am Lausitzring noch groß getönt, dass es kein Comeback gibt und dann sowas. In meinen Augen geht es da einzig und allein um Geld und nicht um die Fans oder Musik kopf99
> 
> Der Herr Russell brauch wohl Geld für Drogen und Schadenersatz :angry:



Genau meine Meinung.
Bin vor allem von Herrn Weidner enttäuscht, der auf der ersten "Der W"-Platte noch deutlich sang, er würde die Onkelz nicht wiederbeleben.

Damals waren die Onkelz ganz groß und die Alben werden immer in Erinnerung bleiben, ebenso wie die Abschiedstour. Was jetzt noch kommt werde ich ignorieren.


----------



## bad santa (11 Feb. 2014)

Also,ich bin froh das sie wieder da sind.


----------



## CoteFan (17 Feb. 2014)

Finde es super das sie wieder da sind und wie nicht mal eine stunde und 100000 karten waren weg und das gleich zweimal das soll erstmal eine Band nachmachen.

Und heute hat sich SAT1 sogar entschuldig für die falsche berichterstattung 



WIR SIND WIEDER EINS


:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Harry1982 (17 Feb. 2014)

Naja das ein Konzert innerhalb kurzer Zeit ausverkauft ist, ist heutzutage nix mehr besonderes. Versuch mal Tickets für Rammstein zu bekommen. Da geht das genauso.

Und 66 Euro als Eintrittspreis finde ich ziemlich viel.

Auch die letzten Live Auftritte von Kevin sind ja grausig. Schau dir mal Videos von Geiselwind oder seiner Tour an. Da bekommt man ja Ohrenkrebs.


----------



## CoteFan (18 Feb. 2014)

es sind ja auch nur 200000 karten.

und wann wird hören wie es um kevin stimme bestellt ist.


----------



## weazel32 (18 Feb. 2014)

wir ham noch lange nicht genug^^


----------



## dianelized20 (1 März 2014)




----------



## Punisher (2 März 2014)

gute Nachrichten


----------



## DjDSL (16 Sep. 2014)

Also ich war im Juni beim Konzert aufm Hockenheimring, und ich muss sagen dass war ein mega erlebnis, gänsehaut pur!

Bin froh wegem dem Comeback und werde Samstag wieder auf die lauer fürs Konzert 2015 gehen :thumbup:


----------

